# Is there any hope for my ugly laminate cabinets?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

paint em and put on new handles:thumbsup:


----------



## magoi (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice...I've often wondered about painting them.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

There is a kit you can buy at most any home center. With it there is a tool that you drag over a surface that simulates wood grain and a paint like product. I've seen it used on metal doors and you can't tell until you get close up that it's not wood. It takes a little technique but with little pratice it might be a good quick change until you can remodel.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

They can probably be re-laminated.


----------



## magoi (Mar 15, 2011)

Oooh, thanks for those suggestions! Things I've never thought of!


----------

